# What to do about all your IM clients and their bloatware?



## POGE (Apr 23, 2006)

Show article


----------



## G.T (Apr 23, 2006)

/uses Trill PRo

It does what it says on the tin and has some nifty features.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 23, 2006)

Interesting read 

I used to use trillian, but it sucks IMO.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 23, 2006)

two cups with piece of string is all i need. no spyware, no ads.

sometimes the string breaks, and i have to walk a while to fix but is ok. in USA you use IM to talk, in russia, IM uses you.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 23, 2006)

I ignore AIM's faults (5.9 on all my machines, triton sucks). Its simple, does all I need it to, and when someone wants a webcam/mike chat, I switch to yahoo (no problems there either). I am considering GAIM though...but only for a hilarious smiley expansion pack . I tried Trillian, it was nearly impossible to configure and is severely limited in the basic version. But right now I know I spend WAY too much time on the computer, and I'm considering just getting Xfire and deleting everything else  yeah, Xfire and games sounds good to me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2006)

gaim is what i use, as well as AIM occasionally


----------



## FLY3R (Apr 25, 2006)

Great information!!! Nice work.


----------



## POGE (Apr 28, 2006)

Updated. Comments welcome.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks for the screenshots


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 28, 2006)

Trillian>GAIM
GAIM= Gay Assimilator Instant Messenger


----------



## POGE (Apr 28, 2006)

What you using? I use Gaim, but I'm considering Miranda.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 2, 2006)

Wow, thats really informative . I think I'll stick with GAIM though...It has transparency controls that look AMAZING in Vista.


----------



## Migons (May 3, 2006)

I use Gaim ('cause non-GTK apps' systray icon will cause trouble with fbpanel), but sadly I never see when a new message arrives - that's because of fbpanel (it doesn't flash or flicker). Maybe I'll try GNOME Panel sometime...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Trillian>GAIM
> GAIM= Gay Assimilator Instant Messenger



How could you say that.  Trillian sucks resources from the computer!  Gaim is lightweight and allows for customization.  I love it because it allows for NO POPUPS!


----------



## KennyT772 (May 8, 2006)

well gaim is a lightweight as thats what its sposed to be...
trillian on the otherhand is still under the useage in 3 connection then aim, msn, or yahoo each. i have my server rig port forwarded and running trillian so i can msg even from school...gotta love it.


----------



## G.T (May 8, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> How could you say that.  Trillian sucks resources from the computer!


If ya p00ter has some meaty balls/enougher power and RAM you can spare the ickle bit more juice it pulls. =P


----------



## DVD-Man (Oct 14, 2006)

Do any of these clients (I know Trillian doesn't) allow the user to see custom emoticons from your contacts & receive nudges (both MSN features) for example?

Cheers!


----------

